# Grinder and static electricity Iberital MC2



## heliuscc (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi

I have an Iberital MC2 grinder. It's OK, it grinds coffee, but it sprays grinds in random directions, seemingly statically charged, and loads ends up over the work surface. Is it because it has a plastic feeder funnel? Grind seems to be set about right, but I'm just fed up of all the mess. Any suggestions/ ideas would be appreciated. I'm veering towards buying an all metal grinder when I have some more cash but other users of Iberital MC2 may have similar/ different experiences.


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi

I havn't got a Iberital Grinder (yet!) but the one I have has a plastic container to catch the grinds. I had a similar issue when I got mine, I read a tip somewhere about washing the part in fabric conditioner as this stops static build up. I was sceptical but it worked for me. Worth a try?

Cheers

Russ


----------

